# Building a credit score before arriving in the US?



## philie (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello!
I just stumbled on this great forum and thought i‘d ask a question concerning the problem of building a credit score as quick and good as possible:

We will move from Europe to the US in a work visa and i wanted to ask if any of you has experience with the following scenario:

While talking to other expats and trying to prepare as good as possible I did hear about the option to already in Europe use an American Express card or Diners Club card and later move the information to an US address after obtaining your Social Security number.
This does not help ( at least for American Express) to actively built a score but as you have been with the company already it should be easier to get a credit card.

I wanted to ask you about your experiences and tips whether it’s worth the effort as I am currently not owning a Amex or Diners Club Card. 

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It might help as far as actually obtaining an American Express or Diners Club card - but there are very different requirements between the US and European divisions of the credit card companies. I know that I couldn't "transfer" my American Express card from the US to Germany (as the customer service people in the US had claimed I could do). 

In general, you can't do much of anything about building a credit score before you arrive in the US. Some folks have reported that if you use an international bank (like HSBC) you may be able to open a US account and they will acknowledge your credit history with the bank in terms of granting you services in the US (mortgage, credit cards, misc. loans, etc.).


----------

